

Do nation states need pen testers? - jetfighter
http://intelcrawler.com/news-20

======
jetfighter
the non-state group ISIS seems to have a decent cyber warfare capability. The
pwning of a "significant number of SOHO-routers" in Iraq could have been
prevented had an adequate pen test been performed on the SOHO networks across
the country. :) Should nation states force either: a) their citizens, or b)
their ISPs to ensure networks are "secure?"

